

Haskell.org is down - statenjason
http://haskell.org

======
SkyMarshal
Alot of random stuff is down today:

\- Gmail (but not Google.com, iGoogle.com, Reader, etc.)

\- Blogger authentication API (can't login to post a comment on emacs-
fu.blogspot.com)

\- Border's account sign-on.

\- Mozy's login page.

:/

